# SAS Security Problem



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,

As some of you may be aware, there was a security problem on SAS recently.

The security problem was fixed as soon as we became aware of what it was and SAS is now back to normal.

I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience caused by this.

Thanks,
Drew


----------

